# Pacific Seacraft 31 New owner



## fune31 (Mar 17, 2019)

Hello,

First time poster and a long time lurker here.

After about five years of sailing on other people's boats, I purchased a Pacific Seacraft 31 (Yr 1997). I did a lot of research and I decided on this brand for its quality and reputation. So far, I am very impressed with it.

My sailing right now is in the Puget Sound region. My goal over the next few years is to upgrade some of her aging systems and outfit her for single handed offshore sailing. 

I'm sure that I will have a lot of questions and thank you in advance for letting me tap into the knowledge of this community.


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

fune31 said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time poster and a long time lurker here.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the bottomless pit... err.....the joys of sailboat ownership. Relatively recently I did like you, and fell for a Pacific Seacraft. Although mine is a 34, there are a lot of similarities between the two boats. Enjoy.


----------



## fune31 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you.

Right now, I am trying to learn how all the systems work. It is huge task for me. But, the more I learn about the boat the more my appreciation grows.

I just replaced the rudder stuffing box flax packing. I had to learn a new skill of balancing on my head to do it. From what I gather, that stuffing box is in an even more difficult location on the PSC 34. But, I think they're very similar boats. I was originally focusing on the PSC 34. But, I'll mostly be single handed sailing. So, I went with the smaller one.


----------



## Ze'K (Jun 27, 2015)

Nice ship! Was looking at a Pacific Seacraft 31 but ended up buying a Cape Dory 30C. Both bluewater boats. Congrats!


----------



## TuxedoCatDude (Mar 28, 2019)

Welcome! I am on the lookout for a slightly bigger boat in the Puget Sound area. No real rush for me though. I’m down in Tacoma.


----------



## desmond275 (Apr 7, 2019)

Congrats on the PSC! Im looking for one under 30' in Socal.


----------



## ShantiPSC31 (Dec 28, 2015)

Congrats on your boat. I have a 1990 vintage 31 and it keeps my old bones limber working on it. 

Next time you haul invest in a PSS shaft seal. A reasonable price considering how much nicer it makes life.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats, check the chain plates.


----------

